# Baby wakes himself up farting.



## Emzy1

My LO wakes up with wind he doesn't seem to be in pain just wiggles a bit and then does a really big fart or two but they are so big they wake him right up and after he does them he starts crying i pick him up and he goes straight back to sleep this happens loads at night sometimes every hour or two 

Its so frustrating because im sure he now would sleep longer at night if this didn't happen 

does any ones LO do this? is there any thing i can do to help him not getting so much wind?


----------



## stouffer

My baby went through a phase of this at that age. She just seemed to outgrow it though it still happens occasionally.


----------



## Amyface

I know this shouldn't, but this made me laugh! :)

Only thing I could suggest is make sure you wind him properly before bed. We get little burps, but carry on until we get a great big one and we've never had any problems. I'm sure he'll grow out of it soon :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My LO does this! My OH thinks it's hilarious. xx


----------



## Emzy1

We found it really funny at first too lol we would be laying in bed about to fall asleep then hear this massive fart made us giggle for ages its still funny just wish he would go back to sleep after with out having to be picked up. The farts are so loud i think it might scare him hahaha :haha:


----------



## Snowball

Louie does this too. I've found no solution. May get him some Rennie's in for when he's older :haha:


----------



## Novbaby08

lmao, it cracks me up when this happens. She's also startled herself while awake from it as well.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

My LO wakes a lot at night too because of bad bottom wind! She kind of half wakes up wriggling around and fidgeting She'll keep wriggling until I feed her and after a few sucks she'll let out a big fart and go back to sleep again. This can sometimes happen every half an hour or so. She doesn't seem to have this problem during the day. I'm going to start keeping a food diary and see if there's anything I'm eating that could be giving her such bad gas. I've already cut out dairy which seemed to help a bit.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine has been farting all day. I'm sorry, I laughed too :haha:


----------



## Eve

K used to do this too and we thought it was hilarious, until it started happening too often in the night, then we were pretty tired lol... I think most LOs go through it at some point in the first few months :)


----------



## Zinky

:rofl:
Sorry I know its no joking matter what you're going through. 

Our chunk does this and we still find it hilarious especially when he lifts both legs and lets rip! 

Apart from making sure they are thoroughly winded I think its just one of those things you have to ride out.


----------



## oneteddybear

I know it's a old thread but I was wondering if anyone found a solution?


----------



## Unexpected212

Mine does this, pretty funny lol!


----------



## oneteddybear

It's funny during the day but my little guy iS waking twenty times a night due to farting himself awake


----------



## MommyJogger

I found that thorough burpings and tummy massage right before bed- maybe while in the bath- helped him get a lot of gas out, rather than let it escape slowly (hourly) throughout the night. He used to wake, fart, then not be able to get back to sleep but not be hungry enough to feed to sleep. We started doing tummy massage around 6:30, bed between 7:30 and 9, now he only wakes to feed and if I bend his legs up a little while he feeds, he'll fart some more during the night, but he won't wake up from the gas itself until around 6am, when he does his largest poop of the day (like clockwork).


----------



## Ceejay123

I'm so sorry for laughing at the title of this page :$ I've no advice honey, hope he stops doing this soon x


----------



## oneteddybear

I'll have to try tummy massage after his bath. I hope it wOrks for him. He is so grumpy from not sleeping.


----------



## libbylou

My LO did this too, she swallowed a lot of air when nursing, plus she gulped air when she was upset (which was a lot) and rarely burped...so all that air had to work its way out the other end. We tried EVERYTHING - probiotics, colic massage, infacol, gripe water, colic calm, chiropractor, etc and so on. The only thing that helped was cosleeping as she could snuggle up to me and nurse if her farts woke her up. We did some sleep training at 6 months which helped teach her to put herself back to sleep when she woke up.


----------



## MommyJogger

oneteddybear said:


> I'll have to try tummy massage after his bath. I hope it wOrks for him. He is so grumpy from not sleeping.

I do (gently): 12 repeats of rubbing open hand from his ribcage to crotch with the ridge of my hand, one hand after the other; 12 repeats of clockwise circles using the heel of my hand that span all the way across his stomach and brush each hipbone; then bicycle his legs for 10 secs; rest 10 secs. Repeat cycle about 3 times or until he stops drawing his knees up and farting. Some people curl their legs up to bring their knees toward their shoulders, but I've always been afraid what that would do to his back and he does a fine job bringing his legs up on his own, so I don't bother, but others in infant massage class do it and get a lot of gas out that way. I tend to do it while still in the bath with olive oil so the warm water helps him relax his lower muscles in the manner required to pass the gas. I'd only do that if you're okay getting pooped on, though. You can also practice it on yourself next time you get gassy so you know where you're looking to massage. Good luck, mama!


----------



## Clucky as

I do little leg pumps for my boy while he is on the changing table and he normally farts a bit and pushes the rest of his poop out. Lol. If I don't do that quiet often i'l get hit with a poo fountain. I agree with the massage thing t really helps my lo with wind coz the regular ways of winding don do much for him.


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsHedgehog said:


> My LO wakes a lot at night too because of bad bottom wind! She kind of half wakes up wriggling around and fidgeting She'll keep wriggling until I feed her and after a few sucks she'll let out a big fart and go back to sleep again. This can sometimes happen every half an hour or so. She doesn't seem to have this problem during the day. I'm going to start keeping a food diary and see if there's anything I'm eating that could be giving her such bad gas. I've already cut out dairy which seemed to help a bit.

Did you figure out the culprit?? My LO is the same and has been since birth. Solids haven't helped. Cutting out dairy seems to (as I'm still bf). Would love to know!!


----------



## rubysoho120

My lo is formula fed (not my choice just no milk supply) and she wakes every hour now with gas. Good nights she wakes, farts and gets rocked to sleep. Bad nights she screams in pain and wont sleep. I dunno what is going on. But it needs to stop. Our sleep has never been so bad.


----------



## audreyl

I had posted a similar thread a few days ago, my LO was waking up in pain from gas.Well I'm not sure if this is a coincidence or not but for the past 2 nights I gave her Infacol (gas drops) and she slept 13 hours in a row, happy baby= happy mama ;-)


----------

